# "What do furs do as jobs IRL?" Part II.



## Surgat (Jul 11, 2009)

Continued from here:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=28842


----------



## PriestRevan (Jul 11, 2009)

Housekeeper.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 11, 2009)

Why is the last one still sticky? >:[


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

Photographer/student.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 11, 2009)

Student.

(Occupation, you nitpicky bastards.)


----------



## Azure (Jul 11, 2009)

Student isn't a job.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 11, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Student isn't a job.



It is recognized as an occupation, at least from what I've always known.


----------



## Azure (Jul 11, 2009)

Ratte said:


> It is recognized as an occupation, at least from what I've always known.


Do you make money at it?  Then it's not a job.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 11, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Do you make money at it?  Then it's not a job.



There are some schools where you can. :V


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 11, 2009)

Paint specialist, Paint delivery driver, and Associated products specialist.

AKA Sales associated for Sherwin-Williams. ( I love this company, they are the coolest people )


----------



## Morroke (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm applying to work at Gamestop if that counts >.>;


----------



## Alois (Jul 12, 2009)

Student.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm currently a student, but when I can be bothered, I help out at a after school club thing at the local sports center ... well really I just go there when I'm bored and do the things the staff are too busy to do, like like tag with the others ^.^


----------



## TheAlter (Jul 12, 2009)

Working at a photostore.. Not the most exciting job, but it keeps the money rolling in..


----------



## Dolphhin232 (Jul 12, 2009)

uh.... student...


----------



## Bonzzai (Jul 12, 2009)

I think I posted in the last thread... 

But like a bunch of other furfags, I work at a call center. But I supervise. 8D
Which is awesome 'cause I hated sitting all day long


----------



## Shadow (Jul 12, 2009)

Said this in the last thread, but I'm a college student and Office Depot employee.


----------



## Seprakarius (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm a student and get paid for it. :v

Also, right now: Tech support/system researcher/hardware guy. Various compy-related oddjobs on campus.


----------



## Shaard (Jul 14, 2009)

Student right now. but I also work at my local drugstore stocking shelves and operating the till


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Jul 14, 2009)

Student and i work as a cook at a diner.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Jul 14, 2009)

Student, dear. I can't have a job at my age...at least here. And...well, I can't. It's seems that my parents don't want me to win money (not even by doin' tasks or work or whatever).


----------



## Azure (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm a nitpicker.  To share, I'm in the Army.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 15, 2009)

Does that mean we have to post in this thread too?

I'm an AI programmer now.  (Used to be a gameplay programmer but I'm exclusively AI now.)


----------



## Kit-Kitsune3-tails (Jul 15, 2009)

I do air testing and balancing.


----------



## yasafusa (Jul 15, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Does that mean we have to post in this thread too?
> 
> I'm an AI programmer now.  (Used to be a gameplay programmer but I'm exclusively AI now.)



My job title has "ANAL" in it..  Sorry, it sounded funny on the inside...  But my company is a subcontractor of several big corporations...

I'm a very basic software guy now.. *only have been doing it a year and a half* and most of it's ojt..  I've spent 90% of my time in the Data Analyst group at my company.  So my .Net and coding skills are anything but skills..   I used to sort and manage transactions for a credit card company, but now I audit software, so it can qualify for FAA certification.  I think Monster and Redbull should sponsor us.. hehe

I USED to...

Weld *2 years* I loved it and it was awesome money, but my lungs couldn't take it.
Restore Autos *1.5 years* I loved it, but it wasn't stable work.
Laborer *2.25 years* Construction pays like a mofo! But unstable work...

I'd really like to get into game development (3d design and voice are my specialties), but our company seems to only want to develop corporate applications.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 16, 2009)

*I take care of and sell animals in a pet store.*
*I'm also going to school.*
​


----------



## Kit-Kitsune3-tails (Jul 18, 2009)

I do Air test and balancing.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 20, 2009)

next year is my last year as a student, but i have a part time job as a head cashier / customer service head at a retail store. (matalan for those who want to know )


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 20, 2009)

Currently I'm a life guard.


----------



## anichellen (Jul 20, 2009)

Currently I'm a Nanny.
Hoping to get a job as an assistant Manager.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Jul 20, 2009)

i,m on full disability so am unable to work which really sucks


----------



## Rieza (Jul 20, 2009)

unemployed currently. But my last job was at a gas station


----------



## Travishaw (Jul 21, 2009)

Lifeguard and night stocker at Home Depot.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jul 21, 2009)

I consider my self a fur fan, since it's rather confusing on how they can be a furry or not.

anyway's I do balloon's, stocker, and also clean window's.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 21, 2009)

yasafusa said:


> I'd really like to get into game development (3d design and voice are my specialties), but our company seems to only want to develop corporate applications.



Well, the best way to break into the industry is to make a game.  If 3d design & sound are your forte, see if you can find a programmer who's also looking to break into the biz (shouldn't be hard; there are plenty of 'em) and work together to make a small game.  There are plenty of engines you can use for little or no money as amateur developers.  It doesn't have to sell any units; it just needs to work.  Having made a game from concept to completion shows future employers that you know what it takes to make a game.

Once you're done, it'll make a great star on your resume for when you're ready to go hunting for a game development job.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 21, 2009)

Bartender at a club nearby, mostly Saturday nights, but on occasion also a few other nights.


----------



## Mykell (Jul 21, 2009)

Currently working as a Mall Security Officer, but looking for work in the video game industry.


----------



## DynDasE (Jul 21, 2009)

Universal dimension police , special force. * w *


----------



## The Grey One (Jul 21, 2009)

I work at the supermarket packing groceries and bringing the trollies in from the trolley park.


----------



## Laughing_otter (Jul 23, 2009)

I work at a gas station... wooo yay... It's extremely boring and half the people the come into the place can barely speak English and mumble like hell!!


----------



## Gardoof (Jul 23, 2009)

I occasionally babysit when needed

I'm also a High School Student...


----------



## Fluorie (Jul 23, 2009)

Student, though I should be applying at FedEx Kinkos pretty soon. x3


----------



## SAWolf (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm a student and a DJ on my University's radio station. On the weekends I am a stable hand as a trade off for riding lessons. Those are my jobs.


----------



## phorphaux (Jul 25, 2009)

Mechanic


----------



## Cajunwolf (Jul 25, 2009)

I am a cashier, though I am going to school for Psychology.


----------



## VirtualFox (Jul 25, 2009)

Paid Student - Self Employed -  Media Engineer  (Content Producer, Programmer, Customer Relations, Web Developer, a 3D Animator, Graphics....)


----------



## Aegidia (Jul 25, 2009)

I've got a BS in social psychology, starting for my MS in sociolgy in September. I make some money with my own secondhand bookshop and making 'living room art' for people.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 25, 2009)

I work for Systems Integrated Technologies Inc.  We install security and fire systems, including motion detectors, cameras, alarms, etc. 8)


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Jul 25, 2009)

Right now I'm a Sales Associate for Peir 1 Imports/Artist/Student.

But in the past.

Receptionist -From the Neck Up Salon
General Everything/Bartender - JLanes
And Chef - Takazushi Sushi Bar


----------



## Sixelsixel (Jul 26, 2009)

Hippy
...
oh all right, Uni student.

But mostly hippy.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 27, 2009)

I work security and go to college


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if it'd qualify as a job, but I volunteer at a food bank.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

He writes conspiracy theory books.
IRL I'm a 10th grader.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I am a security Guard. I hope to become a Cop someday, but they want more "Enforcement Experience"


----------



## Switch44 (Jul 28, 2009)

I work at a music Store, not the most impressive job but lots of fun.


----------



## Wolf Warior (Jul 29, 2009)

Out side the fandom, I am a student as well as a Baker. I usually work from 4am to 1pm. It's a very early and very long 9 hour  shift but  I love my job.


----------



## Felspar (Jul 29, 2009)

Starving artist, student, and booth babe. Sure, the free cons are wonderful, but the fanboy attention gets scary after a while. >.o; Also, it pays beans.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 29, 2009)

This fur has a pretty good shot at getting this layout artist job that just closed for applications a few days ago (graphic design/commercial art in a print shop). Before that I did construction, worked at a Toys R Us, did a stint in a warehouse that I wish I could forget for Sobey's. I've done a few gigs working at a public computer lab, another print shop and of course a bit of under-the-table art/design work.

I have a pretty good feeling about this, though. They actually called looking for me on two separate occasions when they were in a bind and needed an extra hand, but unfortunately I'd left Nova Scotia for what _I thought_ were greener pastures. I made it a point to let them know I plan on staying here for the foreseeable future.

If by chance I don't get it, oh well, my Plan A of getting one of these small-business grants from the provincial government will just be a plan B.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

starving artist
= \


----------



## Moony (Jul 29, 2009)

Im a Kennel Technician at a Vet Office o.o


----------



## Koray (Jul 29, 2009)

High School student


----------



## Randerwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Why is the last one still sticky? >:[



I lol'ed.

EDIT:  Computer science graduate student.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Jul 30, 2009)

University Student and a Party City Associate...

x​


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jul 30, 2009)

Starving artist, woot \o/


----------



## Conte (Jul 31, 2009)

I'mma normal person working at a grocery store and going to college.  

I help the old ladies ring up their bread 'cause they're to stupid to do it.  

In the future, I want to do something in the medical field.  I'm currently a pre-med student.  I don't see myself as a "future" doctor, but that doesn't mean it's not something I wouldn't try going for.


----------



## Solitary Wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

Professional Gunsmith. Working on master.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 1, 2009)

Laboratory Technician


----------



## Stratos (Aug 3, 2009)

Military, and working on a bachelors in aeronautical engineering.


----------



## Shima (Aug 4, 2009)

Sophomore. so, student


----------



## Firlan (Aug 4, 2009)

Currently I work at the nearby international airport moving planes and loading/unloading them.  It's not glamorous but it's all there was a year ago when i got laid off from a job in the mortgage industry.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm a high school student and a DJ for hire.


----------



## Daimos (Aug 5, 2009)

Student. I go to school if others come home. Evening school is very nice, tough. :3


----------



## little_deer (Aug 6, 2009)

Unemployed xD

Recently left a job where I spent all day bugging people to give to charity. I'm also a college student n.n


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd imagine bioligist


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Aug 6, 2009)

Highschool Student, getting a job at military base soon as worker for stocking backroom ect.


----------



## Ishmale (Aug 6, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Do you make money at it?  Then it's not a job.



I do, so to some a student is indeed a job. 
Student, IT support, Cashier.


----------



## Shima (Aug 6, 2009)

Student!!! yeah bitches!!! CRHS FTW


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 6, 2009)

Hockey Referee right here.  Although it's just a part-time job and I would never consider doing it professionally (although I've been told numerous times by other officials that I have the presence of mind to succeed as one).  I hate it.  It's one of the toughest jobs to work because of everything that is demanded of you.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 7, 2009)

I work at a really big music store lifting heavy boxes all day and fixing what stupid people don't do properly .. and am a musician


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

<--- This one is a floor guy. I lay tile and hardwood and...all that mess. When I'm not going to school. Which starts soon! can't wait.


----------



## Lukasun (Aug 7, 2009)

Student and Sales Associate/Chef/Barista/Facilities/Coffee Host at a "Gas Station/Restaurant"


----------



## aftershok (Aug 8, 2009)

Intensive Psychiatric Rehabilitation practitioner 
No really that's the title,, lol
Piercist and tattoo apprentice


----------



## Kyzen (Aug 12, 2009)

Porter aka Shopping Cart Pusher


----------



## Caldwell (Aug 12, 2009)

Woo COMIC BOOK STORE!

The best job possible if you don't like doing anything! (and still want pay)

Oh, and student.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 12, 2009)

Student and teaching assistant for autism.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

pfft... jobs, who needs em?  I can just spend all my welfare on yiff art.


----------



## SpunkyLovePup (Aug 17, 2009)

im the guy how holds the shotgun in the armor truck....its fun but not a lot of hours


----------



## The Blue Fox (Aug 17, 2009)

I am a Network administrator for Telus.


----------



## RustyFox (Aug 17, 2009)

Military Veteran. College student, and I work at a television studio.


----------



## Fafner (Aug 17, 2009)

Photographer and college student.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Student


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 18, 2009)

Armed Security for government buildings. Sounds cool but its mundane I don't get to see the cool parts of the building not cleared for it.


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm an Illustration student, I just take commissions on here(sorta job) I've literally tried everywhere in town , craigslist and monster , no one is hiring.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 18, 2009)

Student


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm currently a student of Business English aswell as Spanish and Economics


----------



## Dog Butterfly (Aug 20, 2009)

Freshie in college soon!
And a Barrrrista!~~


----------



## RiantheBear (Aug 20, 2009)

im a cop, spend most of my time as a jailer, 2 days a week on patrol


----------



## TaintedMelody (Aug 21, 2009)

iParty. (A store that sells party supplies and has a ton of halloween costumes.)


----------



## Dog Butterfly (Aug 21, 2009)

My friend threw up in front of an iParty the other day


----------



## TaintedMelody (Aug 21, 2009)

Nuuu~ My storrrrre. ;-;

Which one? (town, state?)


----------



## Dog Butterfly (Aug 21, 2009)

Somewhere in Vermont. She called me and with a slur said "I... Juz threwww... UP.  .  .
on IPartttty"


----------



## redfield007 (Aug 21, 2009)

Assistant Manager at Blockbuster Video now, previously a Bookkeeper at Food Lion before I got laid off from there.


----------



## TaintedMelody (Aug 21, 2009)

Dog Butterfly said:


> Somewhere in Vermont. She called me and with a slur said "I... Juz threwww... UP.  .  .
> on IPartttty"



Aww... ;-; I would've hugged her... through the phone. <.<;


----------



## Benn (Aug 21, 2009)

Zellers: Customer Service / Associate Forum Rep. --> But not for long, University is starting soon,


----------



## Remy (Aug 22, 2009)

Food Service Worker.


----------



## MayDay (Aug 22, 2009)

Student by day, gay cross-dressing porn star by night.


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Soon getting a job in GAME, but if that fails, carephone warehouse here I come!


----------



## pynkwolfboi (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a Student of a Computer Tech school, a DM (Dungeon Master of Dungeons and Dragons Campagins), a Cross Dresser, Gay Activist, and Student of Shamanism (Celtic/Native American).


----------



## Glitch (Aug 24, 2009)

A student that's going to be a Freshman tomorrow. XD


----------



## BassMan (Aug 26, 2009)

I travel for a living working carnival games


----------



## LukkasWolfieFox (Aug 26, 2009)

SPC, Wheeled Vehicle Mechanic, 1st ID / 1st INF Regiment, Fort Knox, KY, United States ARMY. *pant, pant* yeah... they don't know that much about me, lol.


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 26, 2009)

Trying to get hired at zumiez, i dont know why i havnt heard back is still confussing to me.


----------



## Bandy (Aug 26, 2009)

*I work at a local performing arts center. I do whatever they need me to. (Stage manager, spot light, fly rail, etc)

I was a kennel worker for awhile until I wasn't getting enough hours. 

After that I was in charge of recording, editing, and airing commercials at a radio station. Until they went under.

(I have had some weird jobs. But I have loved them all so far. ^^)
*


----------



## Avan Wolf (Aug 26, 2009)

I do a lot of various odd jobs (mostly computer related), though I'm still a student.
Makes a decent amount of money though.


----------



## BassMan (Aug 27, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *I work at a local performing arts center. I do whatever they need me to. (Stage manager, spot light, fly rail, etc)
> 
> I was a kennel worker for awhile until I wasn't getting enough hours.
> 
> ...



Before Carnivals and between Carnival seasons, I've had the following jobs:
Mowing Lawns
Shoveling/Blowing snow (If only I still had a Bolens snowblower! Our Toro sucks!)
Press Box Gopher
Minor League baseball mascot
Carpentry
Ditch Digging (literally)
Auto detailing
Short-Order diner cook (What's funny is this diner was in a bait shop!)
Packaging (for 4 different companies)
Scraping off excess concrete at a concrete plant
Telemarketing (Definately my most evil job ever)
Over-the-Road Truck Driving (Actually drove for Werner Enterprises for a while)
Salvation Army Bellringer
Ring & Cage Crew/"Plant" for a pro wrestling show (NWA Florida)


----------



## LukkasWolfieFox (Aug 27, 2009)

BassMan said:


> Before Carnivals and between Carnival seasons, I've had the following jobs:
> Mowing Lawns
> Shoveling/Blowing snow (If only I still had a Bolens snowblower! Our Toro sucks!)
> Press Box Gopher
> ...



wow, holy shit on a stick!


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 28, 2009)

Mac Specialist at an Apple Store. 

DUN DUN DUNNNNN


----------



## AngelofMercy (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, I'm currently a student. Eventually, I'll be in a lab, cutting open dead bodies and stuff. (forensic science, bitches!)

I took two years at the Academy of Art...That was interesting. Don't go there- they're fascist tyrants. D: 

I'm also a freelance illustrator, of course!


----------



## Glacierwulf (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm a line cook/Animal Biology student, I like foodz and puppehs.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm studying in programming, planning to work at Ubisoft


----------



## Muawiyah Hirate (Aug 29, 2009)

Monday through Friday I'm a Test Mechanic. Basically, the place I work at builds the wiring assemblies for planes, and I make sure they're wired correctly. If not, I tell them how wrong they are and let them fix it.

On weekends, when I'm done taking various courses for Islamic Studies, I teach Islamic History at the local masjiid.


----------



## robdadragon (Aug 29, 2009)

im currently studying meteorology at Central... because im such a weather geek


----------



## bloobyrd18 (Aug 30, 2009)

I used to make pretzels for a living...


----------



## Beastrune (Aug 30, 2009)

Student of audio visual media technologies and a professional graphic artist specialising in manga style and mythical creatures ^-^


----------



## Furygan (Aug 31, 2009)

Motorcycle Mechanic.


----------



## Twistedtwist (Sep 1, 2009)

I work at Target part-time.


----------



## DeadWolf29 (Sep 1, 2009)

Grocery stocker.

Currently going to school to be a game designer/computer animator.


----------



## WeissVicious (Sep 2, 2009)

Student and Movie theater concessions boy


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 2, 2009)

Nerr, overnight cashier at a 24-hour grocery store.


----------



## Mariruu (Sep 2, 2009)

Waitress at an old diner.


----------



## Niis (Sep 2, 2009)

Works for the electricity company and full time student


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 3, 2009)

Dish washer, and student (I don't think that constitutes as a job, per se, but people are mentioning it anyway).


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 3, 2009)

IT guy here.

no.. I wont fix your computer for you! lol.


----------



## Saka (Sep 3, 2009)

Student/Cashier


----------



## Bandy (Sep 5, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> IT guy here.
> 
> no.. I wont fix your computer for you! lol.


*I don't need you to, I have a Mac! XD*


----------



## freddy the panda (Sep 5, 2009)

Electricain


----------



## Barak (Sep 5, 2009)

Scholar and part time DJ


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 5, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *I don't need you to, I have a Mac! XD*



then I cant help you anyway lol. 

I open the fstab in a mac and its EMPTY.. my head kasplodes.. I have no idea how that OS works. 

I like them, I just dont use or service them. Too pricey for me.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

The only computer knowledge i have is how to operate them and if something doesen't work bash it or keep restarting untill it does. ^^


----------



## furry fan (Sep 7, 2009)

im a student know but i do run a small hauling buisness basically anything from dropping boxes at the post office to entertainment centers


----------



## juka (Sep 8, 2009)

I am a cosmetologist ..... OWNED! o.o


----------



## Lasair (Sep 8, 2009)

Student, but over the summer months i usually find myself working as either a Junior Mechanic in my Brothers Garage, or at my local Game-Stop store, stacking shelves, manning tills etc.


----------



## Nightstorm (Sep 8, 2009)

I used to be a hospital cleaner before my brain stopped balancing right.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm a high school student right now, but I'm looking to become a Spanish teacher.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 8, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Do you make money at it? Then it's not a job.


 You don't have to be payed for something to be a job. As long as it's work, I consider it an occupation.

(I'm a student, too!)


----------



## Zolen (Sep 9, 2009)

Fiction writer (in progress, officaly I have not publish a book)


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

Zolen said:


> Fiction writer (in progress, officaly I have not publish a book)




that sounds like fun.

I'd love to make money with my hobby. 

I think my fiction is a bit of a niche market tho lol. (and I've been told my grammar sucks..)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

My hobby's forum surfing, can neone pay me xD?


----------



## Zolen (Sep 9, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> that sounds like fun.
> 
> I'd love to make money with my hobby.
> 
> I think my fiction is a bit of a niche market tho lol. (and I've been told my grammar sucks..)


 
Even thought I will make money with it, unless i get really popular I will have to start working at a fast food joint or something to make ends meat.



As for grammer, thats where the magic of a personal editor comes in!


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

yea, I probably need some editing on my stories. 

people say my ideas are good, but the grammar is bad. I dont understand the functionality of a semicolon lol. 

I failed grammar again and again in school, never could get it..but I did quite well in literary classes in college. 

these days most of what I read are whitepages, which is kind of annoying.


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 10, 2009)

Apprentice Engineer. Mostly 3d CAD


----------



## buttjuice joe (Sep 11, 2009)

just got hired at KFC and a local theme parks Halloween Haunt thing


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 11, 2009)

get hired at KFC
learn the secret recipie
sell the secret blend of herbs and spices.
???
profit even after lawsuit!


----------



## hisgooddog (Sep 11, 2009)

Dog trainer/handler/care taker


----------



## Alekz (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm a sensory panel member.
Translation: I taste cheese and they pay me money for it.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm still a student. I was trying to find a job over the summer but noting came up.


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 14, 2009)

I am going to college right now and I work restoring old cars. :3


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 15, 2009)

orly.. what do you specialize in? I've got an old classic that needs quite a bit of work.. course... its nowhere near maryland lol.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 15, 2009)

I work at a Burger King as a manager. Shooting for a degree to be a Medical Lab Tech in a couple of years.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 15, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> I work at a Burger King as a manager. Shooting for a degree to be a Medical Lab Tech in a couple of years.



Uhh.. what does Burger King & Medical Lab Tech have in common oO?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Uhh.. what does Burger King & Medical Lab Tech have in common oO?



Effects of fast food and meds.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 15, 2009)

But they're kinda the opposite.. Burger King makes people sick, and meds heal em, or make it worse most of the time >.>


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> But they're kinda the opposite.. Burger King makes people sick, and meds heal em, or make it worse most of the time >.>



There's your answer. :>


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 16, 2009)

I work at Target and recently acquired a job at Bank of America.

Don't even ask me what I do at Target, it's a little bit of everything.


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Well um I'm currently working on getting an insurance liscense so I can help out my Uncle.(Greatest pain in the rear ever.) Though when I'm medically capable of going back to college then I will. My original major was going to be meteorology but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 18, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Uhh.. what does Burger King & Medical Lab Tech have in common oO?



LOL! No, I work at a Burger King because Michigan's economy is kinda... you know, worse than lousy? No where else to work. Medical Lab Tech is what I'm going to uni for. I can't just not have a job while going to school. How else would I pay for my video game addiction?


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 18, 2009)

michigan has an economy?

someone should tell the governor so she can tax it some more..


----------



## speeddemon6 (Sep 19, 2009)

Student, first. Cashier at a Gas Station second.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 19, 2009)

FireWolf said:


> Don't even ask me what I do at Target, it's a little bit of everything.


*Sounds like my job at the theatre. You job is whatever they tell you, right? lol*


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 19, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *Sounds like my job at the theatre. You job is whatever they tell you, right? lol*



My "main" position is Electronics Team Member, some days I'm in the backroom, other days I'm in Guest Service and tomorrow morning (4am) I am part of the Signing team.

EDIT: Three of the five days I work are in Electronics.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 20, 2009)

FireWolf said:


> My "main" position is Electronics Team Member, some days I'm in the backroom, other days I'm in Guest Service and tomorrow morning (4am) I am part of the Signing team.
> 
> EDIT: Three of the five days I work are in Electronics.


*Where I work it's either, "We need light here and here get up to the spot booth." or "So and so isn't going to be here, do this." or "We are short on people tonight so go and do this until someone comes to get you then do this." I guess it's a job where it is okay to have ADD. XD

Everyone gets to do pretty much every job at least once. When you find one you excel at, that's what you get stuck on the most.
*


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm shooting for delayed entry into the Marine Corps, in March.

Hopefully they'll help get me a job until then.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have the utmost respect for our men and women (and furs) at arms.


----------



## FlawlessDog (Sep 20, 2009)

website design and development


----------



## LiL_Stenly (Sep 20, 2009)

Actually hardware and software support, my hobby is web design... I'm the person with the ideas eh.


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Sep 20, 2009)

Although I don't have a job right now, in the summer I work in the fields, either pulling corn tassels or working in tobacco.

Yes, it sucks, and the pay is around minimum wage, but by God does it teach you to be a hard worker.


----------



## walking revolution (Sep 20, 2009)

union/community organizer. fire performer


----------



## Akasha_CN (Sep 20, 2009)

Mostly I do Tarot Readings, Aura Color Analysis, Past Life Readings, and Reiki Massage but i do other things as well.....(runes,oracles,etc.)


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 20, 2009)

college takes up most of my time got a part time job tho


----------



## Chris_Guinness (Sep 22, 2009)

Grad student, Professional Mediator.


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 22, 2009)

College student/waffle house.

Er. Something more exciting.

*I mug people.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 22, 2009)

Coaches Video Assistant for the LA Angels. I do highlight videos for the players (note: no videos I edit are public, so not, that video on the Jumbotron was not cut by me) and work one-on-one with them to get their video needs. I also assist in video scouting when I have extra time.

On top of that I'm also an architectural photographer and currently helping a group document the buildings in which the Apollo and Shuttle programs had their components built.

And then if that wasn't enough, I also work as a sportswriter for my local paper. It's not much, but it's a start to my desired career of writing.

I do a lot.


----------



## pandez (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm a drug dealer who occasionally stabs people with sharp metal!!!
...
or a pharmacist who also gives flu-shots if you wanna be accurate


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 24, 2009)

I work intelligence for the government.


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 24, 2009)

Just put in my two week notice for Target. Will be starting Bank of America soon enough, excitement!


----------



## Furlone (Sep 25, 2009)

*What's your Job?*

Age: 
Job:

______________________
I will do mine first, jsut as an example.
Age: 14  "October 1st, 1994"
Job: No real job.

The reason I put no real job, because for my income I go on streets and play my guitar with some simple music "So I don't break any laws", and earn my cash that way 100$ A week average. 1 Time a week Average.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: What's your Job?*

Age: 27
Job: Software Engineer


----------



## Erro (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: What's your Job?*

Age: 21
Job: T-Mobile Tier 3 Data Support
(I press buttons so you can have interwebz on your iPhone)


----------



## Hir (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: What's your Job?*

Age: 16
Job: Student

I shouldn't be here.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: What's your Job?*

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=45260 ?


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: What's your Job?*



Erro said:


> Age: 21
> Job: T-Mobile Tier 3 Data Support
> (I press buttons so you can have interwebz on your iPhone)


Jesus Fucking Christ. The devil himself.


----------



## Barak (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: What's your Job?*

Age:15

Job:Student/Radio Operator


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: What's your Job?*

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=45260

Proper thread found here.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: What's your Job?*



AzurePhoenix said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=45260
> 
> Proper thread found here.



HAH...

I thought it was closed or something.  Happens to be in the Den :roll:


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: What's your Job?*



Ricky said:


> HAH...
> 
> I thought it was closed or something.  Happens to be in the Den :roll:


Yeah.  It hurt me just to go in there.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: What's your Job?*



AzurePhoenix said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=45260
> 
> Proper thread found here.



Merging this into Surgat's thread. (I love this merge option.. it's so great)


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 25, 2009)

Age: 21
Job: *Professional* baker (aka, I ain't making your fucking biscuits at Hardees)


----------



## Furlone (Sep 25, 2009)

Haha, sorry forgot to use search .


----------



## Nightlinez (Sep 25, 2009)

College student and I am a busser at a diner.


----------



## Devious Bane (Sep 25, 2009)

Student.


----------



## Kahrio (Sep 26, 2009)

Clerk/Student


----------



## Origamigryphon (Sep 27, 2009)

Air Force.


----------



## sai_041 (Sep 27, 2009)

I used to work at a Batting cage making food and such before I got laid off. Now im just a full time student. But i do get extra cash from time to time playing my guitar on the street XD


----------



## Volpino (Sep 27, 2009)

Age: 40
Was a chaplain's assistant in the Army. Now medically retired. I fill my time working on game design.


----------



## darkdoomer (Sep 27, 2009)

Kahrio said:


> Clerk/Student


>avatar from a pic that barely reached 40views 

<3

also, cgi designer / it engineer.


----------



## Lillica (Sep 29, 2009)

Biology student/on-campus general computers tutor


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Sep 29, 2009)

Steal peoples mail


----------



## radrottrx (Sep 29, 2009)

i'm a cashier/LSM coordinator at Chipotle Mexican Grill.


----------



## slywox (Oct 1, 2009)

skateguard at ice rink
and reffing ice hockey
and student


----------



## Elessara (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi.

My name is Elessara and I'm a CAD drafter.
I make big ass permanent and smaller portable antennas for the gov'mt.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 1, 2009)

i r go skewl


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 1, 2009)

Student. 
Which means i dont do anything but read some books and scribble something during classes.


----------



## Cowboyhusky (Oct 2, 2009)

Farmer.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2009)

If you don't know what I do as a job in real life yet...then you need to read some posts.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> If you don't know what I do as a job in real life yet...then you need to read some posts.


Funny, because I saw you had the last post here and I came to quote you and say "I'm sorry..." x3.  

Poor poor Digitalpotato and his Subway.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2009)

In between learning Arg and Hort in college.


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 2, 2009)

My current job is... packaging Egg Whites.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 2, 2009)

Student, research transcriber, and night security desk clerk


----------



## feathery (Oct 5, 2009)

Artists/Writer/Computer Techy


----------



## Revy (Oct 5, 2009)

i jack off my superiors everyday.

they're women btw~


----------



## Basroil (Oct 5, 2009)

College Student.


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm a security officer at the moment, looking to get my CDL's and drive trucks an shit.


----------



## Dass (Oct 5, 2009)

Grade 11. I prefer to be specific.


----------



## buttjuice joe (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm the Drag Queen for Kings Island's Halloween Haunt, so I get paid to put on a big black dress and walk around winking and nodding at all the hot guys, and getting my picture taken with the ladies(also mostly hot).
Its pretty awesome.


----------



## Barak (Oct 6, 2009)

Student/School Radio Operator/Sometime DJ


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 6, 2009)

McDonalds :V


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 7, 2009)

Slaving over an ice cream machine at Dairy Queen, and making smoothies at Orange Julius, or repetitively clicking buttons at a register, or being a pack mule in storage, or serving an endless horde of people free samples to the point where I'm bored enough to make towers with the sample cups, other than that though the people are .....yeah my job sucks


----------



## xcliber (Oct 7, 2009)

Commonwealth of PA. I have about the second lowest state job you can get. I'm a "Temporary" Clerk Typist which means I move around the city and work wherever an office needs an extra hand for a while. It's typical office, clerical, pencil pusher stuff, etc. It's sooo freakin boring. 

The worst part is that it doesn't even come with any of the awesome state employee benefits, and anyone who's been paying attention to the nation news knows that PA is now 100 days into a budge impasse in, so no other state jobs are available and likely won't be for a long time, so I can't even get promoted to a better spot.


----------



## Byrne (Oct 9, 2009)

Unemployed exstudent. Exciting I know!


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 9, 2009)

planing to be a small engend tech. in other words fixing ATVs, ski-doos etc.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 3, 2010)

Student, just finished up a job as a piano accompanist for a musical.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 3, 2010)

holy shit this old.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 3, 2010)

NECRO ARGABLRGRLRBGRGLRBGLRGBLRGBLRGL!!!!!!11111!!11!!!!!111!!!ONELEVEN11!!!111!!!!


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 3, 2010)

Student and Voice Over Artist


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

shitty paper route...

(I <3 necromancy)


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 3, 2010)

Student, Bakery assistant


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 3, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Student, Bakery assistant




...EXACTLY this ^


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

im currently going through an apprenticship for pyrotecnics


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 3, 2010)

Deli Clerk, not the best job out there but I have to eat...and college student (for Game Art and Design)


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 3, 2010)

I... I don't even want to talk about it.
*holds self*

*EDIT*
Considering leaving it alive, depending on how this goes.
Nah screw it. If you want a v.3, go for it.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 3, 2010)

WOW, epic necromancy FTW.  A slight change from when I posted on here nearly a _*year ago*_: I've changed companies and moved across the country.  With that, I shifted from AI programming back to gameplay programming.


----------

